# Shipping across US



## BlackCat99

with all the talk of shipping in from the UK I was wondering what it would take to ship the mice from you guys on the other side of the country to me here in California.... should I get mice from the UK shipment or from individual breeders out there I was curious what this entails and what kind of expense is involved  I am hoping to acquire long haired, rex, merle, and recessive yellows at some point and I don't know of many breeders over here that have any of those at all lol.


----------



## sys15

hey, blackcat. where in ca are you? i've got a single recessive yellow female - not a particularly attractive one, but she's ry. i have a couple of ry fuzzies from her now, and will likely produce a few more at some point, if you are interested.

i'm in fresno.


----------



## BlackCat99

oooo I am in oroville  I am definitely interested!


----------



## jadeguppy

Rounding up, shipping is about $200.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox

It's that pricey? I spent only about 60 bucks shipping a bird from indiana to idaho. (Said bird woke me up this morning.. rage)


----------



## BlackCat99

wow seems like it should be cheaper lol how are they shipped?


----------



## Rhasputin

Airline


----------



## sys15

i've had rodents shipped to me before, for considerably cheaper. can't recall if it was usps, ups or fedex, but one of the next day services. they came from a lab, so i'm pretty sure they were shipped with the carrier's knowledge of the contents.


----------



## sys15

BlackCat99 said:


> oooo I am in oroville  I am definitely interested!


i'll keep a few around. any time you are in the area, you are welcome to them.


----------



## BlackCat99

do you remember what lab? I may look into that option as well...


----------



## sys15

BlackCat99 said:


> do you remember what lab? I may look into that option as well...


i do, but unfortunately they no longer sell to the general public (by the way, if anyone here is affliated with a research entity, and could order me some rodents, i'd be forever grateful). they weren't house mice however, they were Peromyscus maniculatus.

i would guess some of the for-profit labs would sell mice to the public though. i'm not sure if they would have much of interest to fanciers. i've never thought to look, i guess.


----------



## BlackCat99

I imagine they wouldn't if you are looking only for showy type bodies guess it all depends on what you are after lol


----------



## jadeguppy

The lab probably had a special deal with the carrier due to being a repeat customer. Maybe you can work something out with a local pet store. A privately owned one may be willing to work with you. They get shipping at much cheaper rates.


----------



## Rhasputin

You cannot send rodents in the mail. UPS, USPS, Fedex, etc is illegal.


----------



## BlackCat99

illegal? interesting....


----------



## MoonfallTheFox

Really? That is very odd- how do people ship them then?

For my bird, we used USPS. She did fine. (other than being a very scared little one who ripped a blood feather on the way here)

The people at the post office wanted me to open the box so they could see, because she'd been squawking all morning, but I refused. She was very wild when I got her. True to what I thought, when I opened the box she zoomed out and wouldn't let me near her. :3 I was warned that this particular bird was a skilled flyer, and she is.


----------



## BlackCat99

I did just take a look on the UPS site and it says on there that there are some live animals that are shippable like worms and select few reptiles but all mammals and birds are on their prohibited list.... didn't really say it was illegal just said they won't do it


----------



## sys15

violating the permitted cargo policies of a carrier would be illegal if the carrier was usps, but merely a violation of your contract with the carrier if a private company.

you'd need to check federal and state statutes to see if shipping via any given method by private company is actually illegal. unlikely, but you never know, especially these days.

as i mentioned, i know i received rodents via one of the carriers from a reputable source (a state university). this was about 8-10 years ago.


----------



## sys15

oh, and blackcat, i just got a look at the fuzzies from the purportedly ry female, and i may have jumped the gun on calling her ry. there may be a chance that she is an undermarked brindle. hopefully i'll figure it out before too much longer (any help would be appreciated).


----------



## BlackCat99

hmmmm yeah


----------



## Rhasputin

How did you package your bird. . . ?


----------



## MoonfallTheFox

Well, the box was labelled in bright orange tape and said LIVE BIRD everywhere- so at least I know they do birds.

Oh, and people ship day old chicks all the time.

EDIT I did not package her, she came to me. She was in a large carrier thing that was obviously meant for birds. It was cardboard and shaped sort of like a barn? The top was peaked. It was sealed very carefully and the air slots had breathable fabric over them to prevent dirt from getting in or out.


----------



## sys15

some quick googling - usps and ups don't take mice, fedex might, but you can't just take a package to the nearest office - call their live animal office and inquire. airborne express used to be reptile friendly (and perhaps rodent friendly?) but may have changed since merger with dhl.

also, this is funny.

http://www.petsorfood.com/


----------



## BlackCat99

there was one site I think it was either usps or fedex I looked at said they would ship 1 day old birds and certain adult birds but they also had a list of birds they would not ship like parakeets


----------



## sys15

blackcat, this might be of interest to you.

http://www.feedermiceunlimited.com/


----------



## MoonfallTheFox

Well, USPS shipped a -starling-.

I mean really? If they'll ship that they might as well give up regulating any of the birds they ship. Starlings are an invasive species in the US.

I'm not complaining, of course, I love Angel, but I'm rather surprised. I would be curious to know who will ship mice, and also know what birds they won't ship.


----------



## sys15

http://daviswiki.org/Lab_Mice


----------



## MoonfallTheFox

Looking at the USPS site I do not see starlings listed. Very odd.

I wonder how the breeder pulled it off. Ah well, no matter now.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox

http://www.singing-wings-aviary.com/shipingpolicy.htm

There is a picture of a box like the one we used partway down the page.


----------



## BlackCat99

sys15 said:


> blackcat, this might be of interest to you.
> 
> http://www.feedermiceunlimited.com/


 I looked on the page and I saw this "The minnimum order for live animals is 500." idk bout that lol if I am not mistaken I think I know that place maybe if I can come down they will let me order only a few mice or even let me pick them out myself lol


----------



## sys15

BlackCat99 said:


> sys15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> blackcat, this might be of interest to you.
> 
> http://www.feedermiceunlimited.com/
> 
> 
> 
> I looked on the page and I saw this "The minnimum order for live animals is 500." idk bout that lol.
Click to expand...

haha. i just thought it might be worth contacting since they are local to you. some feeder breeders also get into breeding fancys, others don't.


----------



## BlackCat99

Yeah I think that is the address of a farm I used to volunteer at I can't believe I forgot they had mice  I never really got to interact with their mice or rats but got to play with the kangaroos and stuff it was fun


----------



## Cait

They ship live pinkies and fuzzies? :shock:  I wouldn't have thought they'd arrive that way, pinkies certainly.


----------



## BlackCat99

I know right... depending on where you shipped them can you imagine a place that would be able to use a single shipment of 500 live pinks! that must be a lot of snakes >.> or somethin


----------



## sys15

MouseBreeder said:


> They ship live pinkies and fuzzies? :shock:  I wouldn't have thought they'd arrive that way, pinkies certainly.


pinks can live for a surprisingly long time without milk, given an appropriate temperature. and of course they are very easy to pack.

i've thought about suggesting it as a budget means of transferring genes around the country (shipping pinks to someone with a foster mother ready), but i've been afraid i might catch a lot of backlash.


----------



## BlackCat99

I would never have thought of it... honestly I dont think its really any worse than shipping adults as long as the babies will remain healthy until they get to new mom


----------



## Stina

Rodents cannot be shipped via the regular shipping companies...period. Maybe that wasn't the case 10 years ago, but it is now. They can only be shipped by the general public via some airlines. Shipping from labs is generally going to be a LOT less than shipping between members of the general public as the labs have contracts with the companies they use.


----------



## Emfa Mouse

what about from the USA to Australia? How much would that cost?


----------



## Rhasputin

The laws on importing into AU are very strict, and I don't think rodents can be imported. But they can be exported from AU to the US.


----------



## Emfa Mouse

ok, just wondering  thanks!


----------

